# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: ترتيب مسند الامام ابي حنيفة على الابواب الفقهية  للسندي / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سع

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

ترتيب مسند الامام ابي حنيفة على الابواب الفقهية   
للعلامة محمد عابد السندي
عنوان المخطوطة:  ترتيب مسند الامام ابي حنيفة على الابواب الفقهية             
المؤلف: السندي، محمد عابد بن أحمد         
تاريخ النسخ: 1223
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 213.3/ت.س
الوصف: نسخة جيدة، خطها نسخ حسن         
الرقم العام: 1848
الوصف المادي: 79ق 13س 20.5×15سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 49:7 هدية العارفين 370:2
الموضوع:     كتب الحديث الاولي
الإحالات:     أ. المؤلف ب. تاريخ النسخ


رابط التحميل :
http://www.mediafire.com/?zozzjwtnym3

ـــــــ
موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / 
موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

فائدة: للعلامة السندي ترتيب لمسند الشافعي على الأبواب الفقهية , طبع في دارالفكر بيروت بتقديم (الكوثري)
اما ترتيبه لمسند أبي حنيفة فلا اعلمه مطبوعا 
والله اعلم

----------


## ابن العيد

أنا ماحملته فعلا

لوكان هذا مسند الحصفكي وترتيبه للإمام السندي فهو مطبوع في الهند وهوفي مقررات المدارس الإسلامية وعليه حواشي قيمة للعلماء الأفاضل وأشهرها 
حاشية السنبهلي , وينبغي أن يصور وينشر على النت فهي حاشية قيمة جدا 
فليرفع إلى من يهتم بتصوير الكتب المطبوعة قديما

----------

